# Win Server is unable to map drives as an authenticated user



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi guys

I'm trying to get one of our Windows Server 2003 servers to map a drive.
It can map the drive ok but it always authenticates as a guest no matter how hard I try (I found this out by looking in Computer Management - Sessions of the other computer)
The problem with this is, guest doesn't have access and I don't want it to have access

I've tried mapping via net use X:\\server\share /user:backup password
And also via the Windows Map Network Drive (connect using different username)
Will map, but only as a guest.

I've had other PCs map to the same drive (with same credentials) works fine (as it should).
Out of desperation I attempted to get the server to try and map a network drive to one of its own shared folders (with appropriate user credentials) and it still authenticated as a guest.

So i'm certain the fault is with the server trying to perform the mappings its just I have no idea why Windows is ignoring the username/password credentials i'm giving it and mapping the drive as a guest.

Has anybody come across this before? _I've tried searching Google and the likes but all the results I got talked about using net use and problems relating to the server not seeing the computer it wishes to connect to etc_


Edit: Ok i've made a wee bit of headway here I attempted to map the drive using net use but with adding the syntax to specify the domain
net use X:\\server\share /user:domain\backup password
Which works on another PC but on the server I get the following error message System error 5 has occured. Access is denied


----------



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

Manged to find what was happening

One server had the Microsoft network client/server Digitally sign communications disabled (to allow dos clients to login), the other had it enabled.
Disabling the other allowed the mapping to work

Also the DNS servers on the two machines wern't talking to each other, so that got fixed as well

So, all fixed


----------

